# New species of Vietnamese salamander...



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting:

"Ziegler's crocodile newt"

The beautiful amphibian from Hell: scientists discover new crocodile newt in Vietnam (photos)


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember seeing some animals that looked just like that come in around 2008-2009.


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Talk about prehistoric looking


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

They look awesome! Amazing the amount of species we have no clue about


----------

